# need help about c....



## ajooba215 (Feb 13, 2008)

hey guys help me out....i m not a computer engineer but really want to get my hand on c and c++ on my own.....can any one please tell me whether i can learn c and c++ by just reading books and practising....and pls tell me the software in which i can type c programs....i have one software turboc3...but thas for c++ i think....man....i need some guidance...help me out


----------



## Pathik (Feb 13, 2008)

Better use Dev C++ For C and C++
Try this to get a hang of things.. 
*www.cprogramming.com/tutorial.html
No Idea about good books.


----------



## ajooba215 (Feb 13, 2008)

hey thanx....but can u pls name the software for programming in c..


----------



## mehulved (Feb 13, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Better use Dev C++ For C and C++


It's unmaintained, so in the long run it's as bad as tc. Rather get Relo IDE and use ming32 if you're in windows. 
For linux you can use Kdevelop/Anjuta
And stay away from Let Us C by Yashwant Kanetkar.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 13, 2008)

Agree with Mehul.

Use Visual C++ 2008 Express For windows .

Or Eclipse-CDT on Linux .


----------



## anarkiLeo (Feb 14, 2008)

hey


----------



## grvpuri (Feb 21, 2008)

If you have no prior experience in programming it will be very tough to learn by yourself.

Turbo C++ IDE is fine for running both C & C++ programs

Suggested books:

*For Beginners* :- Object Oriented Programming in C++ by Robert Lafore

Excellent book for Beginners

*For Advanced C++* :- Thinking in C++ by Bruce Eckel

Easily the* best C++ book in the World*. Not for Beginners, this is for Serious Programmers.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 21, 2008)

ajooba215 said:


> but thas for c++ i think


Let me clear this one. You can compile C code through a C++ compiler but not vice versa so go ahead with the recommendations here or go ahead with the turbo eye-buster. Just go ahead, learn the basics somehow and later come back and ask people on how to code _better_.


----------

